# What Is The Best Rogers Plan For iPhone



## Eidetic (Oct 6, 2003)

switching from blackberry to iPhone, wondering what i should be asking for when i call rogers.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Vaseline...


----------



## Sparhawk (Aug 19, 2006)

Not sure what is the best.
Right now Rogers and Apple are stuck on the unlimited data plan.
So, if you don't have that... I couldn't care less what plan they have,
it's just not good enough.
Bug Rogers for this plan and who knows, if enough ppl kick their asses,
they might do it. I will switch to any company that will sell the iPhone
with the unlimited data plan and Apple won't go for anything less either.


----------



## i4detail (Mar 11, 2008)

FeXL said:


> Vaseline...


Zing.


----------



## Scottyk9 (Sep 12, 2007)

Ask for the 1G PC card plan (65$) if you want to use EDGE (without worrying about getting a $7000 bill).

The rest depends on your usage (minutes, sms, etc.)

I had a rep call me because I am a "valued customer", and wanted to give me a "better" plan (for which I had to sign up for another 2 years). They were unable to come up with a significantly cheaper plan with respect to data, even though I stated I probably only need 200MB per month max.


----------



## MacBookinToronto (Aug 9, 2005)

Scottyk9 said:


> Ask for the 1G PC card plan (65$) if you want to use EDGE (without worrying about getting a $7000 bill).
> 
> The rest depends on your usage (minutes, sms, etc.)
> 
> I had a rep call me because I am a "valued customer", and wanted to give me a "better" plan (for which I had to sign up for another 2 years). They were unable to come up with a significantly cheaper plan with respect to data, even though I stated I probably only need 200MB per month max.


Okay, so you ask them for 1GB mobile pc card for $65....and that transfers over to the edge access on your iphone? sorry...i'm a bit confused here.... :S


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

MacBookinToronto said:


> Okay, so you ask them for 1GB mobile pc card for $65....and that transfers over to the edge access on your iphone? sorry...i'm a bit confused here.... :S


Not the mobile PC card.

Just the $65 per month mobile PC *plan.* For $65 per month, you get 1GB of data, per month. On top of your voice plan.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 26, 2008)

Sorry for the sidetrack but I feel really bad for Rogers customers paying 65$ just for 1 gig while I can can download, surf, tether and stream unlimitedly for $15 a month with Telus

If I were you I would just go pay and talk for now for the iPhone and wait for the official release of the iPhone on rogers because they will have to introduce an unlimited data plan to promote the iPhone... similar to what Bell did with the introduction of HTC touch.

I am a rogers dealer I will try to keep you updated.


----------



## arossphoto (Oct 20, 2007)

spitfire said:


> If I were you I would just go pay and talk for now for the iPhone and wait for the official release of the iPhone on rogers


I've been wondering if it was possible to go pay and talk with the iPhone. So if I buy a phone in the states would I just have to unlock it and then go buy a pay and talk sim card from Rogers? 

Any additional information about how to do this would be much appreciated. 

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## spitfire (Feb 26, 2008)

arossphoto said:


> I've been wondering if it was possible to go pay and talk with the iPhone. So if I buy a phone in the states would I just have to unlock it and then go buy a pay and talk sim card from Rogers?
> 
> Any additional information about how to do this would be much appreciated.
> 
> ...


Yes its possible. Couple of my University friends did that and they are all kool. Just get a rogers SIM card and call in to activate a pay and talk account. All you will need is the SIM number I believe. 

One other thing. you will also need a pair of good scissors because you will need to cut a smal square on the top right of the rogers SIM card because it is a different shape and side as the SIM card that goes in the iPhone. i THINK. I saw it on some youtube video but I can be wrong about that.


----------



## Trainman (Oct 2, 2006)

spitfire said:


> Sorry for the sidetrack but I feel really bad for Rogers customers paying 65$ just for 1 gig while I can can download, surf, tether and stream unlimitedly for $15 a month with Telus
> 
> If I were you I would just go pay and talk for now for the iPhone and wait for the official release of the iPhone on rogers because they will have to introduce an unlimited data plan to promote the iPhone... similar to what Bell did with the introduction of HTC touch.
> 
> I am a rogers dealer I will try to keep you updated.


Sorry to chime in on this, but tethering is not allowed in the $15/month telus plan... 

I know they haven't been picking on people for this but if everyone starts abusing it they may very well choose to stop giving people unlimited data altogether. 

As for everything else you mention, I completely agree. True unlimited data unlike rogers or bell's $7 plan, plus I don't have to wait for official release of the iPhone to enjoy it... yes the iPhone has the best mobile browsing experience but in everything else my blackberry is just as capable and in some cases more capable, as for the browsing Opera works just fine.

I've become a bit of an Apple fanboy, I love my Mac, my Apple Extreme, even my iPod's (served me well for a few years before finally crapping out) but I have 3 friends with iPhones and after having used it I can honestly say that it is probably the one Apple product that I don't feel the urge to buy.

Cheers.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 26, 2008)

Trainman said:


> I know they haven't been picking on people for this but if everyone starts abusing it they may very well choose to stop giving people unlimited data altogether.


Ahah you caught me. I only Tether in emergency cases like when I desperately need it. But its nice to know that a service like that is available to me without any extra cost.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Yes its possible. Couple of my University friends did that and they are all kool. Just get a rogers SIM card and call in to activate a pay and talk account. All you will need is the SIM number I believe.
> 
> *One other thing. you will also need a pair of good scissors because you will need to cut a smal square on the top right of the rogers SIM card because it is a different shape and side as the SIM card that goes in the iPhone. i THINK. I saw it on some youtube video but I can be wrong about that.*


There is absolutely no need to cut your SIM card in order for it to fit into an iPhone. You only cut your SIM if you are using a TurboSIM or StealthSIM method to Unlock your iPhone. You cut it so it fits with either fo those SIM solutions in order tot rick the iPhone into thinking it is an AT&T SIM. If you do the software unlock (ziphone, independence etc) there is absolutely no modification of your SIM card necessary.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 26, 2008)

titans88 said:


> There is absolutely no need to cut your SIM card in order for it to fit into an iPhone. You only cut your SIM if you are using a TurboSIM or StealthSIM method to Unlock your iPhone. You cut it so it fits with either fo those SIM solutions in order tot rick the iPhone into thinking it is an AT&T SIM. If you do the software unlock (ziphone, independence etc) there is absolutely no modification of your SIM card necessary.


Turbo SIM thats it... I was wondering whether or not that cutting procedure was for a special case or what, thats why I was unsure above. Thank you!


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

FeXL said:


> Vaseline...


:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Moviem (Nov 8, 2007)

FeXL said:


> Vaseline...


OMG I just pissed myself. Damn that's funny LOLOLOL


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

That was absolutely the best reply in this thread. But the OP did kind of swing open that barn door, didn't he?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

If one wanted to use the iPhone as a phone in Canada, wouldn't a FIDO pay n talk type SIM be a better idea, since Fido still bills in seconds rather than whole minutes?


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

chas_m said:


> If one wanted to use the iPhone as a phone in Canada, wouldn't a FIDO pay n talk type SIM be a better idea, since Fido still bills in seconds rather than whole minutes?


Yes.

And on a side note, I would put a little money on the iPhone coming to telus q1 '09 when they have completed their rumoured switch to the gsm standard. They would likely make a better match with Apple than roger$. And I will be the first to end my sick relationship with roger$ when that happens.
:clap:


----------



## DS (Oct 7, 2004)

FeXL said:


> Vaseline...


:lmao:


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

I would get the EPP plan for voice, and hopefully the tiered data plans come out on the 18th or the 25th.


----------



## mirkrim (Oct 20, 2006)

jawknee said:


> I would put a little money on the iPhone coming to telus q1 '09 when they have completed their rumoured switch to the gsm standard. They would likely make a better match with Apple than roger$. And I will be the first to end my sick relationship with roger$ when that happens.


Seriously. Telus is way more consumer-friendly than Robbers.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 26, 2008)

+1 to jawkee... as I earlier mentioned what I pay Telus for my unlimited everything blackberry every month...


----------



## Eidetic (Oct 6, 2003)

FeXL said:


> Vaseline...


hilarious


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

jawknee said:


> Yes.
> 
> And on a side note, I would put a little money on the iPhone coming to telus q1 '09 when they have completed their rumoured switch to the gsm standard. They would likely make a better match with Apple than roger$. And I will be the first to end my sick relationship with roger$ when that happens.
> :clap:


Please sign me up once Telus or whomever turns the switch on their GSM transmitters. I went by the Roger$ dealer this afternoon seeing if they had any new plans. I nearly puked when the rep said a 3 yr contract, $40 per month for 20MB... and if it was too much for me to afford I could always sign onto a 2MB plan for $15. F.uckers!


----------



## JVRudnick (Aug 28, 2007)

"diff size" ???
not the Rogers SIM cards you buy at a RadioShack for sure! that's where I got mine for my Blackberry, and then just put it directly into my iPhone last fall and it works perfectly. 
and you can of course add $ to that Rogers pay-as-you-go card online or at any Rogers kiosk in shopping malls or anywhere for that matter that sells Rogers plans....

works perfectly too!

Jim

PS call them and have them turn OFF the Edge capabilites if you're at all worreid about those huge data charges....WiFi runs fine then and is free of course!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

zlinger said:


> Please sign me up once Telus or whomever turns the switch on their GSM transmitters. I went by the Roger$ dealer this afternoon seeing if they had any new plans. I nearly puked when the rep said a 3 yr contract, $40 per month for 20MB... and if it was too much for me to afford I could always sign onto a 2MB plan for $15. F.uckers!


Given that this thread mentions the $65 = 1GB plan, this post seems especially un-noteworthy. Sure $65/1GB is too much for this purpose. But very few iPhone users go over the 1GB, by all accounts.

The Rogers dealer is an authorized servant, and works for themselves and not Rogers. They'll sell you the best plan that works for the store. You need to be a better educated consumer to deal with them.

And yes, unfortunately for the foreseeable future and a few years after, there is no GSM competition in Canada.

You might also be aware that Rogers has implemented some unlimited data plans but it is not yet known if they work on non-Rogers handsets. If the plans do work on iPhones, the cost comes down considerably. If not, enjoy the crippled handsets on Telus and Bell.


----------



## tonyrubicon (Apr 15, 2008)

would you believe that our American friends pay less for roaming in Canada, than Canadians do with their own carriers?????

AT&T

This is bull****.


----------



## orbital (Jan 14, 2006)

I have a Rogers account that I activated with my iPhone. No need for cutting the SIM ( unless pay-as-you-go is a different shaped SIM than the usual). 

I just plopped in the SIM, activated AnySim, and everything was fine. If you have jailbroken your iPhone, you are aware of AnySim, one of the apps available on installer.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

FeXL said:


> Vaseline...


lol!!

Priceless!! :clap: :clap:


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

FeXL said:


> Vaseline...


beejacon And that is just for getting a decent rate on a regular phone. Now that Rogers is in full hog with these cheezy Windoze CE based fones, I don't think they really care one iota about ever bringing the iPhone here. It's been a year - you'd think that the Vatican was thinking about it...


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

The best Rogers plan for the iPhone is Fido.


----------



## adam.sn (Feb 7, 2007)

FeXL said:


> Vaseline...



HAHAHAHAHAHAH OMG!!!! I just woke my roommate up laughing so hard! Best reply EVER! :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

EvanPitts said:


> beejacon And that is just for getting a decent rate on a regular phone. Now that Rogers is in full hog with these cheezy Windoze CE based fones, I don't think they really care one iota about ever bringing the iPhone here. It's been a year - you'd think that the Vatican was thinking about it...


<sarcasm style="bitterness: 98%;">Nonono... Rogers are waiting for 3G so we can experience the best, fastest mobile broadband internet on our 2nd gen iPhones... </sarcasm>


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

The LG Vu is coming out on Rogers next month which may be interesting to see what data plan you can use it on since it has a full html browser. If that can be used on the $7 unlimited plan then hopefully we can use the iPhone on it or any other data plan that they may have to create for the Vu.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

ruffdeezy said:


> The LG Vu is coming out on Rogers next month which may be interesting to see what data plan you can use it on since it has a full html browser. If that can be used on the $7 unlimited plan then hopefully we can use the iPhone on it or any other data plan that they may have to create for the Vu.


Careful where you swing that optimism buddy! beejacon


----------

